# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C > سوال: جمع فاکتوریل با C++‎‎

## mahdimehri

مشکل این چیه چرا جواب غلط میده :گریه:

----------


## مسعود اقدسی فام

s رو قبل از حلقه‌ی for دوم برابر یک قرار بدید. هر بار که حلقه‌ی دوم شروع می‌شه s باید یک باشه.

----------


## rahnema1

int n;
int i = 1;
int s = 0;
int z = 1;
cin >> n;
while(i <= n)
	s += (z *= i++);
cout << s;

----------


## mahdimehri

تشکر از هر دوتاتون
میشه در مورد برنامه پیدا کردن ارقام و تعیین چند رقم ان زوج و چند رقم ان فرد و چند رقم ان صفر است راهنمایی کنین من خودم اینو نوشتم که درست جواب نمی ده 

اگه بشه لطفا با for جوابشو بدین

----------


## zero_ox

سلام ازتگ کد استفاده کنید به جای ارسال تصویر 


#include <iostream>using namespace std;


int main(){
int j,digit,n;
cout<<":";cin>>n;
for(j=n;j>0;j/=10){
        digit++;
 if(j%10) cout<<(j%10)<<'\t';
 if(j%2==0&&j%10!=0){ cout<<'\t'<<"even"<<endl;}
 else if(j%2!=0)cout<<'\t'<<"odd"<<endl;
else
    cout<<(j%10)<<"\t\t"<<"zero"<<endl;
}
cout<<"digit is :"<<digit<<endl;
}

----------


## zero_ox

> int n;
> int i = 1;
> int s = 0;
> int z = 1;
> cin >> n;
> while(i <= n)
>     s += (z *= i++);
> cout << s;


یه + اشتباه شده .s=

----------


## rahnema1

> یه + اشتباه شده .s=


لطفا یه بار خودتون محاسبه کنید

----------


## zero_ox

> لطفا یه بار خودتون محاسبه کنید


درسته  حق باشماست جمع فاکتوریل هست فک کردم فاکتوریل رو می گه .

----------

